# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Помогите оценить CCD - TRV78E (Продам)

## siropchik

Имеется камера в отличном состоянии CCD - TRV78E, не могу сложить цену...
Комплект :
Камера, сумка, зарядное, 1 касета

----------

